
Official AWS Ruby Support for Jets Serverless Framework - tongueroo
https://blog.boltops.com/2018/12/12/official-aws-ruby-support-for-jets-serverless-framework
======
tongueroo
Happy to say that Jets is now on the official AWS Ruby runtime. Article talks
a little bit about AWS Lambda Custom Runtimes and Lambda Layers. Also covers a
small bugfix to the official AWS Ruby runtime.

